# Chrome & Youtube thumbnails not displaying



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello forum mods!

I am wondering if there's a compatibility issue with utilising the BBCODE "[ youtube]xxxxxxxxxx[/ youtube]"

When viewing in Chrome on a laptop you can see on my home page post https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1900369 that many gaps show where there are supposed to be youtube thumbnails that should allow a click to play.

















I can see the thumbnails display correctly in safari, firefox and mobile devices.

Hopefully it's something that can be fixed. Thank you!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm surprised it works at all with Safari. YouTube took away the ability to embed videos on third party sites a long while back. The best I thought you could do now was to take a screen shot of the video on YouTube and post that as an image with an embedded link to the YouTube video so if you click the picture you jump into the YouTube site.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

i might just migrate to FireFox LOL

Thank you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Do the videos play in the thumbnail or do you hyperlink to the YouTube site?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi John,

The way i've been "linking" them is using this BBcode (without the spaces)

[ youtube ] youtube short link [ /youtube ]

On my mobile device/Safari the allocated Youtube title shot displays and it plays on the ttforum page.

Is it possible to update the forum template or code to the current desktop and mobile device standards?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

To be clear if I understand you correctly - you are only talking about the appearance of the static thumbnail picture. The video doesn't play in the thumbnail view like it used to since YouTube took away that ability since time ago but it would be nice to at least see the static thumbnail picture. To see the video you need to hyperlink to the YouTube site and watch it there.

The problem is demonstrated here when the following code:

```
[b]Matthew Walker knot[/b]
[youtube]uFrq-IyyFBg[/youtube]
https://youtu.be/uFrq-IyyFBg
```
Displays like this:

*Matthew Walker knot*









Where those using Chrome don't see the static thumbnail picture but those using Safari can see the thumbnail.

I'll raise a request to see if anything can be done but I suspect this is down to the way the browser handles the code and to make the picture appear on browsers that don't show it the only way would be to load html that both fetches the image and displays it - obviously that's still happening with Safari but not Chrome. I don't know if there's an alternative that will work on both.

The way I've got round this before which is laborious is to take a screen shot of the YouTube video and embed that as an image like this:


```
[b]Matthew Walker knot[/b][url=https://youtu.be/uFrq-IyyFBg][img]https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=453825&t=1[/img][/url]
```
Which works if you click the image:

*Matthew Walker knot*


But you need to host the image:


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Should be fixed

Kevin


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Kevin for Chrome - it works! - Not only for the static thumbnail but it also plays the video in the thumbnail without having to hyperlink to the YouTube site! Still not working in UC browser or Opera at all. Not tried other browsers. What's the issue? Have YouTube reversed their policy but requiring a new protocol that only works in Chrome?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

As I was reading this post below I saw the thumbnail and it looked "repaired" thinking... why are you saying that i need to link through a static pic when the youtube interactive thumbnail is right there! :lol:

Thank you so much @Kevin!!! Really appreciate the update.



John-H said:


> Well done Kevin for Chrome - it works! - Not only for the static thumbnail but it also plays the video in the thumbnail without having to hyperlink to the YouTube site! Still not working in UC browser or Opera at all. Not tried other browsers. What's the issue? Have YouTube reversed their policy but requiring a new protocol that only works in Chrome?


I know it works in firefox and all mobile devices (doesn't matter what browser).

Thanks again!



John-H said:


> To be clear if I understand you correctly - you are only talking about the appearance of the static thumbnail picture. The video doesn't play in the thumbnail view like it used to since YouTube took away that ability since time ago but it would be nice to at least see the static thumbnail picture. To see the video you need to hyperlink to the YouTube site and watch it there.
> 
> The problem is demonstrated here when the following code:
> 
> ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

IPG3.6 said:


> ...
> I know it works in firefox and all mobile devices (doesn't matter what browser).


Not necessarily true. It only works on Chrome on my Android mobile device. It doesn't work with UC browser or Opera as I reported although it may depend on latest updates.

EDIT: Just updated Opera which now works - so seems to be the case. Also it was not working on the latest Chrome on my mobile device until Kevin made a change


----------

